# amazing archery



## barriecusvein (Sep 28, 2006)

i dont know anything about archery, but this guy is pretty goddamn good!

http://www.fazed.org/video/?id=455

wasn't sure where to put this, so if its in the wrong place please move it


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 28, 2006)

That is some serious sharp shooting with a bow.


----------



## still learning (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello, Awsome video!  ...Thank-you for sharing that.....arrow within an arrow!  ....wow.......Aloha


----------



## bydand (Sep 28, 2006)

I can do that in my sleep.:bs1:  Of course that is the ONLY place I could shoot like that, in my dreams.  *That is nothing short of amazing!* 

If I had a bow and arrow and was going to take a pot shot at someone, the safest thing to do would be stand real still, shoot if you could find a barn to stand up against it would be even safer because I can't hit one of those either.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 28, 2006)

I only wish i could be that good with  bow


----------



## Kacey (Sep 28, 2006)

WOW!  The shooting was awesome... I could have done without the repeats and special shots of the archers, but even so...


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 29, 2006)

Somebody better call Myth-Busters because they did a show about splitting the arrow and concluded that while it's possible it's very VERY difficult to do, ... these guys seem to live up to a Samurai heritage of supurb bowmanship.


----------



## elder999 (Sep 29, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Somebody better call Myth-Busters because they did a show about splitting the arrow and concluded that while it's possible it's very VERY difficult to do, ... these guys seem to live up to a Samurai heritage of supurb bowmanship.


 

Myth-busters isn't always quite so right-while it's very difficult to do, it "happens" quite often in archery competition.....it's called geting a "Robin hood," of course.:



			
				International Olympic Committee (IOC) said:
			
		

> Anyone familiar with the legend of Robin Hood knows archery competitions date back at least to mediaeval times. Indeed, today's archers still honor the fabled outlaw. The term "Robin Hood" now refers to splitting the shaft of an arrow already in the target with another arrow


----------

